# Bobcat? Or Bearcat? Or both? So confused



## bobpaul (Jul 29, 2016)

Still have one of these; it's actually the one my dad owned and I used since I was 12. He downsized and I ended up with it.

What's with the branding? My dad always called it a bear cat, but it clearly says "Bobcat" and uses the same logo (the bobcat face) as the company that makes those skid steer loaders. But the Bobcat that makes the skid steers started in ND while the history threads talk about the snow blower company starting in WI.

Can anyone shed some light?

*Edit* Actually, when I look at it I see it also has a paw logo currently used by ECHO Bear Cat up on the auger housing.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

The answer is, "yes!" 

From The Gilson Snowblower Shop's Vintage Machine Showcase

"At some point Wisconsin Marine sold the line to the Crary subsidiary of Echo. Under Crary the brand name became Bear-Cat and a number of machines were sold before production was suspended."

I don't think the bobcat the snowblower company and bobcat the skid steer company are related, though.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

My BobCat was a Crary BearCat


----------

